# CPMA exam tomorrow - NOT nervous!



## MnTwins29 (Feb 7, 2014)

Taking the CPMA exam tomorrow and I feel strangely RELAXED about it.  I didn't take online practice exams - just reviewed the study guide, re-read areas I don't do a lot of auditing now such as infustions and physical therapy, and read the CPT guidelines in those areas.    Other than that - since I do this stuff regularly in my job - I feel as ready as I will ever be.


----------



## RebeccaCross* (Feb 7, 2014)

*Good Luck!*

I know you will do great!  Best of luck to you~


----------



## kathymoon (Mar 13, 2014)

So how did it go?  Have you gotten your results?

I'm certain you did well.  I wasn't particulary nervous when I took my exam.  But I've been in this business for almost 20 years and I think you just know it's not necessary to get that worked up.

I guess I should have checked out your credentials first.  CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## MnTwins29 (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks, Kathy.  Change "20" to "16" and I say the same thing - I don't get too worried about exams - just go in knowing that between the studying and the review, I know what I know and just have to show it during the test.  I completed it in a shade over three hours and got some dirty stares from the other test takers in the room for getting done so quickly!


----------



## twizzle (Mar 14, 2014)

MnTwins29 said:


> Thanks, Kathy.  Change "20" to "16" and I say the same thing - I don't get too worried about exams - just go in knowing that between the studying and the review, I know what I know and just have to show it during the test.  I completed it in a shade over three hours and got some dirty stares from the other test takers in the room for getting done so quickly!



Did you get all the right answers?!


----------



## catherineahagen@gmail.com (Mar 14, 2014)

_This is the first time I've posted in AAPC blog.....I'm taking my CPMA on 03.22.2014; I've gone through NAMAS CPMA Study Guide twice and online test twice. I think I'm ready too, but can you give me any specific advice? I've been doing medical billing/coding for 30+ years; actual auditing medical records and provider education for the past three years. My brain is wanting to overthink and assess the level of service based on medical necessity instead of what's actually documented (i.e. EMR reviewing). Again, any tips? Anyone's input is MUCH appreciated!_


----------

